# The ASR-10



## Revgd1

On a recent visit to the Maritime Museum at Irvine I saw the ASR-10. What a different vessel she looks. Thought you might like it for this section of the site. Could also fall under "classic and unusual"


----------



## Bob S

Strange looking vessel, what's it's purpose?


----------



## John Rogers

Search and Rescue maybe?? Just checked my manual for Naval Acronyms and nautical terms and it list ASR as a Air Sea Rescue.
John


----------



## thunderd

Looks like the inspiration for that old Beatles song "we all live in a yellow submarine...."


----------



## Revgd1

*More information on the ASR-10*

*ASR 10*

Air Sea Rescue “10” (ASR 10) was built in 1942 by Carrier Engineering Ltd as an experimental rescue vessel. She is of all welded steel construction, with a steel superstructure and mast. Her hull is brightly painted in red and yellow bands (yellow is the colour most easily seen at sea). 

ASR 10 was never fitted with an engine - her function was to be moored as a dumb barge at strategic intervals around the coast (in particular under the flight path of aircraft returning from the continent) during the second world war, to provide emergency shelter for the crews of downed 'planes. She is designed to be easy to board and is fitted with six bunks, emergency rations and signalling apparatus to attract attention.

These "floats" were built for the RAF and maintained by the Air Sea Rescue Service. They were not found to be particularly useful - they could only be moored close to shore in positions where an aircraft in trouble could usually be spotted anyway. Few airmen were rescued from the floats - but one did provide shelter for the survivors of a German aircraft shot down over the English Channel.

ASR 10 has been restored to original condition after conversion to yacht in 1950s.

*Dimensions: * Length 30ft6ins, breadth 9ft6ins.

*Construction: * All steel welded construction. No engines or rigging.


----------

